# Nice looking boat for sale.



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Always see people looking for a good deal. Saw this one today! Looks nice!









1994 Alumaweld FORMULA VEE - boats - by owner - marine sale


1994 Alumaweld Formula V 22-foot boat with windshield. Includes offshore bracket with 2006 Suzuki...



annarbor.craigslist.org


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yea think that one is also for sale in Houston. 😁 😁 😁


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

thats my kind of boat


----------

